
Apple says it immediately contacted FBI about unlocking Texas shooter’s iPhone - tonyztan
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/8/16626452/apple-fbi-texas-shooter-iphone-unlock-encryption-debate
======
mankash666
Two things:

1\. Why is Apple responding differently from San Bernardino? Why is Apple more
willing to assist when the perpetrator isn't ISIS?

2\. If Apple can really get into an iPhone without the user's consent, all
their PR about privacy amount to lies

~~~
brudgers
The question for me is why is the FBI claiming it needs access to the iPhone
when it is highly unlikely to further the criminal investigation? The simplest
answer is that the value of iPhone access in this case is political posturing
and the tragedy is just used for cover.

iPhones don't kill people...

~~~
alwillis
Agreed; the FBI is clearing politicizing the issue of access to encrypted
devices.

